# commercial grade dehumidafiers



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

does anyone know which brand/manufacturer is best to get ,holding capacity, and will hold up to jobsite ware and tear (dust and constant moving around in pickup truck)as well as price.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

oooo, good idea! I'm anxious to see what people come up with. I've never thought of that! hopefully there is someone that's used one!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Try United Rentals. I don't know what brands they've got, but should be a good place to start.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

don't have a united rentals in town and the ones round here don't have any, also looked in hd and rona but they only have ones that are made for home settings with small water holding capacities and don't look like they'll hold up on the job/back of the truck for to long.


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

Tried hooking up a hose to drain hats what we do.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I think the y have online catalog. Believe its www.unitedrental.com. They'll probably ship you one. I usually buy any equipment I think I'll rent more than once.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a good friend that's in sales there, if you want I can make mention of it. Let me know


----------

